# Super Bowl Sunday HO Slot Car Show Long Island



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, Super Bowl Sunday, the best HO slot carshow in the area.

H.O. SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
HUNTINGTON HILTON
ROUTE 110 MELVILLE, NY

10AM - 2PM 

I'll be there!!

Lets try and meet each other.

I'll wear a "HobbyTalk micyou3" sticker or shirt.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Going to do the same! Looking forward to this show.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Dangit micyou now I have to wear one as I'm riding with you.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a Giant fan... I'll be glued to the TV...beer in one hand, deli sandwich in the other... as I pray for an upset


GO GIANTS!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Jimmy, poor excuse*

Jimmy, the game starts at 6:45 pm. You could walk home from the show in time to see it. GET TO A SHOW!!!!! NOW!!!!!  Bob


----------

